# Taming Trust May Be Lost



## ThyFicus (Aug 5, 2017)

I was putting a new perch I pops cage and now I thing I lost what little I had with trying to bond with them and I don't know if she likes me anymore


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You just got your budgie two days ago.
You should not be trying to tame her at all at this time.

It is important you take the time to read the Budgie Articles and ALL the stickies at the top of each forum section.

I've changed the title of your thread.
Please refer to the Site Guidelines with regard to titling threads.

Budgies need time to settle into their new environment. Her cage should be covered top and three sides to help her feel more secure. 
Play music for her when you are not in the room talking to her.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force her to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build her trust in you.
She will have to learn over time that you will not hurt her, grab her and try to force her to allow you to hold her.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by her cage and read, talk or sing quietly to her for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to her so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt her.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch her. 
Let her get used to the idea that the hand is now in her safe place and not harming her.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If she becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until she calms down. When she's comfortable with your hand near her, you can offer her a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.*


----------



## ThyFicus (Aug 5, 2017)

Thank you and I will read all the articles and I'll do all the steps you mentioned thanks ?

I tried to put a thumbs up not a question mark


----------

